# New Arrival- Services Sandown



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Going to go back to using the pics from the auctions I win. This is until I get a camera that decides not to make 99% of my photos blurry in any conditions.

That said, new arrival, first time I've seen a Sandown with a switch for deactivating the mechanism. Tried it once to see, it all works fine, and that'll probably be the last time I use that switch to save wear and tear.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one, I wondered if you`d got that, if it had been unlumed I`d have bid on it myself :wink2:


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

At least you know where it is. It's ticking away a little sluggishly on my desk of much rubbish, guessing it needs a good cleaning.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Have you noticed the `Goofy Services 1939 Pocket Watch? I`m still not sure about these :huh:


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Shhh, I'm trying to stop mach from finding out about that one


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Regox said:


> Shhh, I'm trying to stop mach from finding out about that one


Don`t worry, I won`t say a word :shutup:

Anyway, the old duffer`s getting on a bit so probably won`t notice it ldman: :lol:


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Regox,

You probably know this already :yes: but the 'switch' you speak of when activated pushes a copper bar in the movement gently onto the balance wheel stopping the train.

Good info for anyone else who didn't know perhaps


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Do you think these are franken-ish Mach - - Services character PW dials? 

just wondering - - - - - - ooooO0


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Do you think these are franken-ish Mach - - Services character PW dials?
> 
> just wondering - - - - - - ooooO0


I just don`t know Mel :think: I seem to remember that Ingersoll produced Disney pocket watches, did Disney licence other watch makers to make them as well? :huh:

Edit; one thing about this `Goofy Services 1939 Pocket Watch which is suspicious is that the hour hand is lumed whereas the minute one isn`t :glare:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The colours on the Goofy dial are very similar to those on the (in)famous paper dials that seem to double the value of the bog standard SMITHS they are applied to on the interwebbyauctionsite, it certainly makes you wonder? <_<

OTOH, if this were the case, it would be unusual - - why bother with "ServiceS" at all? why not just leave blank or "SMITHS" it? and why a dated dial for 1939?

TSA

:weed:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m going to have to ask Steve when I next send him some watches for repair if he knows anything about these Services "Disney" watches.


----------

